# Working on a fursona... help me out?



## themongoose (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm trying to create a fursona, but all I have so far is the species (mongoose). Could someone give me some advice?


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 13, 2012)

First thing you will need is a name, and then maybe you can try making a bio.


----------



## Cami (Sep 13, 2012)

So you got the first part done, the most important..choosing your animal! Try checking out the bio form to give you an idea of where to start. The second step now that you chose your animal would be name and appearance-markings, fur colour, accessories etc


----------



## jorinda (Sep 14, 2012)

One important thing: It's not about having the most special, unique, spectacular fursona of all. This is not some kind of competition. 
As long as you don't copy someone else, it does not matter if it looks a bit "common". 
Your fursona represents how you are, or how you'd like to be. It should have some characteristics of YOU. 
So if it is a mongoose, and you feel happy with a "normal" mongoose, that's fine. You don't have to have a pink mongoose with blue stripes, green spots, dragon wings and lynx eyes


----------



## Moss (Sep 16, 2012)

Well, let's see..
I disagree that you should come up with a name first, it comes when it comes.
Think about your favorite colors, and then apply them in your fursona. I'm not saying give him a pink pelt if you like pink but.. You know, if your favorite color is blue, maybe he could have bright blue eyes or have a blue necklace he never takes off, or even have blue hair (or a blue streak in his hair.) You don't have to be flamboyant to make a unique fursona that is a reflection of you, you can be completely subtle.
If you want your fursona to be more like you than a character, give him the same height and weigh as you, a near identical personality, and maybe even give him the habits you have (like chewing nails, etc.) 
If you want your fursona to be more of a character, then go as crazy as you want.. there's not much advice to be given.


----------



## delmar (Sep 16, 2012)

Cami said:


> So you got the first part done, the most important..choosing your animal! Try checking out the bio form to give you an idea of where to start. The second step now that you chose your animal would be name and appearance-markings, fur colour, accessories etc


  That's really helpful. Thanks


----------



## delmar (Sep 16, 2012)

Has anyone had a hard time choosing between two fursonas? I'm tied between a skunk and rabbit, and thought of morphing the two. But I'm not too sure. A few people have told me, "you'll know when it's the right one, it's like the animal chooses you." I feel like it shouldn't be a hard decision, but it's starting to feel like one.


----------



## jorinda (Sep 17, 2012)

delmar said:


> Has anyone had a hard time choosing between two fursonas? I'm tied between a skunk and rabbit, and thought of morphing the two. But I'm not too sure. A few people have told me, "you'll know when it's the right one, it's like the animal chooses you." I feel like it shouldn't be a hard decision, but it's starting to feel like one.


Take your time to decide. And in case something else feels better after some times, you can change your fursona. There are people who say you mustn't change, but I think that's nonsense. You have to like your fursona, not design it as others like it.

By the way, that avatar is really nice. Is this the skunk-rabbit?


----------



## delmar (Sep 18, 2012)

jorinda said:


> Take your time to decide. And in case something else feels better after some times, you can change your fursona. There are people who say you mustn't change, but I think that's nonsense. You have to like your fursona, not design it as others like it.
> 
> By the way, that avatar is really nice. Is this the skunk-rabbit?



Thanks for your feedback! Yes, I found this skunk rabbit the other day here: http://chepan.deviantart.com/gallery/3832098#/d2pjb89


----------



## brandondstafford (Sep 18, 2012)

Here are some steps that will help you to create your Fursona. *Decide Why You Want a Fursona**, Decide on a Color Scheme, Give your Fursona a Color, Accessorize, Put it All Together with a Character Sheet, Learn More About Making Reference Sheets, Start Your Own Squidoo Lens. *


----------



## jorinda (Sep 18, 2012)

delmar said:


> Thanks for your feedback! Yes, I found this skunk rabbit the other day here: http://chepan.deviantart.com/gallery/3832098#/d2pjb89



Did you ask the artist for permission to use the picture? That's important, because otherwise the artist might consider this as stealing.


----------



## delmar (Oct 7, 2012)

jorinda said:


> Did you ask the artist for permission to use the picture? That's important, because otherwise the artist might consider this as stealing.


I did


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 10, 2012)

Look into yourself, looking into who you really are you will find who your fursona really is. For me it took about a 6 month period to figure it out. I first hammered out the details on these following things.

Who am I and Who is my Fursona? Are they the same? What are the differences?  (write these differences down) 

Next, 

If i was my Fursona, What would be my back story? Why is that? What is very important to me as a (creature) 


Feel free to look outside of the box.



The making of my Fursona got me to think about a lot of things in my life that i did not enjoy and i ended up moving half the way across the country. Loving every minute, and meeting friends here that actually care for me. 



I guess its like a spiritual deal, or it was for me...


Check out my fursona in my Sig!


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 10, 2012)

Starting with a name first is dumb as hell. Start with the basics first like attitude and persona, then fit it into the species you want. When all is said and done, the characteristics of your OC will forge the name of it on its own. God, you people who suggested name firat are just as bad as the idiots who work in management :V


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 10, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Starting with a name first is dumb as hell. Start with the basics first like attitude and persona, then fit it into the species you want. When all is said and done, the characteristics of your OC will forge the name of it on its own. God, you people who suggested name firat are just as bad as the idiots who work in management :V



 Should be noted that the Persona sometimes will not fit your chosen Fursona, the fursona needs to fit the persona to make it all vibe... Mine at first was a full dragon. It had to turn wolf to fit the Persona. Then it was antro, but in the end he went Feral.  I agree that choosing a name first is stupid. Leave the name out of the ordeal completely.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 10, 2012)

Black Dragon said:


> Should be noted that the Persona sometimes will not fit your chosen Fursona, the fursona needs to fit the persona to make it all vibe... Mine at first was a full dragon. It had to turn wolf to fit the Persona. Then it was antro, but in the end he went Feral.  I agree that choosing a name first is stupid. Leave the name out of the ordeal completely.




That's true to some degree, but you can fit any persona into any animal. What makes the character work is how that persona deals with being that specific species and how they go about handling the traits that come along with it. When you can figure out the gestures they'd use along with such a shell, then bam, you got gold! That is, if you do it right.


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 10, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> That's true to some degree, but you can fit any persona into any animal. What makes the character work is how that persona deals with being that specific species and how they go about handling the traits that come along with it. When you can figure out the gestures they'd use along with such a shell, then bam, you got gold! That is, if you do it right.



For sure


----------



## paroapockinroo (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, when I first made my fursona this is what I thought about. First I thought what types of animals I really liked: horses and wolves. Then I thought about animals that acted the way I do in their natural state, animals that were cute and curious, a bit timid, but didn't always hide, were more so mellow and could stand up for themselves when needed: I thought of gerbils, whitetail deer, and kangaroo (kangaroos are tough! Lol). I almost decided on a deer fursona, or a kangaroo hybrid sona, I loved how both of those animals held a sort of indigenous/tribal essence. Nothing seemed quite right though...so as I was thinking, I remembered back to something I had always loved when I was little: dinosaurs! When I was in elementary school, me and my best friend would roleplay Dinotopia at recess, and the dinosaur that I rode was a purple spotted Maiasaura named Lilac. So that was it! I revived an old original character from the dead as my fursona  it was funny because I thought maybe I should change or would want to later when I decided so suddenly on her, she didn't quite fit my exact personality at first. But truthfully I think the fact that she is slightly different than me makes me figure out how to become that, and makes me more confident! So whether you decide now or later, think it through or just *pop!* have an idea, I think you can evolve to your character as much as it can to you, you can be the same as or different from your fursona and you can both sort of learn from each other


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 3, 2012)

Moss said:


> Well, let's see..
> I disagree that you should come up with a name first, it comes when it comes.


STEAL THIS NAME, Moss seems like a great name for a mongoose

(ps I do not endorse theft (not always) )


----------



## Deo (Dec 3, 2012)

The eyes on a mongoose are fucking awesome. Make sure to keep the rectangular pupil shape like in the real animal.









As for "the animal will choose you" bs that's hilarious. 
I picked tasmanian devils because they are small/fat/short/ugly and they have giant mouths that make the most grotesque noises. Plus they are mean as fuck.





I think the Malagasy ring tailed mongoose is cool looking.










But fuck mongooses. Be a tenrec.


----------

